# Adjust scraper on (non-HD) PowerMax 826 OXE?



## ymot (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi Kind People,

I recently bought a PowerMax 826 OXE (37781, non-HD). I am wondering whether it is possible to adjust the scraper. Yes, I know how to adjust the skids. But is there any adjusting the scraper itself? The manual says nothing about this but it is also silent on other matters .

Why would I want to do this? I am considering putting on ArmorSkids. But their smaller offset slot for the back bolt, 2.25" from ground, would prevent me from raising the scraper above 0.75" and I'd really like to go higher.

Thanks so much. Nice forum here. - Tom


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im sure the toro guys will comment, but you should be able to answer your question by removing the scraper bar and seeing if it is slotted for adjustment.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes if I remember right there is a bit of adjustment in the scraper bar, as I got rid of my pivoting scraper and went to a fixed one. and I have ArmorSkids on mine. You can use Armor skids with out adjusting the scraper bar. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-fancy-new-shoes-toro-1128-oxe-power-max.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerskids-com/88666-new-design-skids.html

This link shows the bottom of the bucket.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/80034-1128-pivoting-scraper-pain.html

Hope this helps


----------



## ymot (Dec 12, 2016)

I pulled a bolt and there was no slotting that would allow me to raise the scraper. And Toro support confirmed that it is not adjustable. Of course, it might be different for models higher in the product line.

Thanks to both of you who took the time to answer. - Tom


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd assume it's similar to anything else. To start inflate tires to recommended psi. Next find a perfect flat/level spot to work on. Put the scraper bar to into position as you claim there aren't any slotted holes. Use two paint stirs and place them under the scraper bar at the two ends perpendicular to scraper bar. Now loosen both skids and while the paint stirs are in place tighten the skids when the full skid is in contact with floor. When all done remove stirs and there should be a .125" (1/8") gap under the scraper bar.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

many toro's use a pivoting scraper bar which isn't adjustable, you might want to follow hanky's lead on making it a fixed scraper bar


----------



## ilucas (Jan 27, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> many toro's use a pivoting scraper bar which isn't adjustable, you might want to follow hanky's lead on making it a fixed scraper bar


I have an 1128 oxe hd and it is the only newer toro that I have seen with pivoting scraper. You say many toro's use a pivoting scraper, are they older models? I do not see any of the newer models with the pivoting scraper. I love it for the walkways we do. I wish they would make a pivoting scraper kit for the 926 oxe hd. I am going to get the 1128 parts and cut it down 2"s and put it on my 926. I don't think they offer them on any of the blowers now, I could be wrong


----------

